# Deciding on which Nirone 7....



## Mus (Nov 27, 2011)

Hi all, newbie to the forum. used to rides lots when I was younger and have started my commute to work on a bike in the last few years (its only 2 miles each way). Had a 2006 Bianchi Brava, grey, beautiful steel. but alas was stolen! I loved that bike. Now shopping for another one. I'd like to buy from the same LBS as I got the last one as they gave me a GREAT deal and they are wonderful to work with. and they are the closest. They carry bianchi, higher end italian and specialized mainly. 

I looked at the current brava and other steel bianchi's and i have to say the component specs are lower than my old brava AND the psuedo-retro color and logo schemes just put me off. If I want that I will get and actually vintage lugged frame. 

I tested the Via Nirone 7 among others brands (cannondale, specialized, etc). I LOVE the Nirone 7 and it fits me perfectly. I am now debating between the sora, the tiagra and the 105. I love the white and celeste sora color scheme, am not so thrilled with the tiagra white with red accents color, and like the black 105. My lbs is willing to swap the sora shifters to tiagra, which would bring the cost up close to the tiagra bike. but of course the rest would remain the same (they can get their hands on an older 9 spd shifter set). So I am in quandary. go sora, which is enough for my current use and even as much as I realistically will do in the next 5 years at least, and like the looks the best and is just under 1k but I am not a fan of the thumb shifters, or for the same cost go up to the tiagra which has the red accents that just make the whole bike look cheaper actually, or spend the same amount and just get the shifters swapped for tiagra and live the the rest of the sora group (never had a problem with it on my old brava, btw). or pluck down an extra $400 (40% over the sora bike) for 105 in black which i don't like the looks of as much as the sora but do like and in general has better components (i.e., better rims, tires, etc) in addition to the drive train. The LBS has a sora in my size, but not a 105, but I did test an infinito with 105. different frame I know but not radical i understand in terms of geometry. I did not think the 105 was dramatically better shifting than the sora actually in the rear. the front was better. though under pressure I guess I would notice improvement. 

Help!


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

105 is "raceable", and ten speed. I'd go for that if color was not an issue. But color is an issue with Bianchi, so I understand your love of the white/celeste bike. I agree that those Shimano thumb shifters are not so nice, so upgrading the STIs to Tiagra would be a good move.

Here's a devilishly expensive thought: Go for 105, but with the new Impulso frame, which for $200 more than the VN7 105 sits between the VN7 and the Infinito in the hierarchy:
Impulso 105 | Bianchi USA
Take her to bed or lose her forever...

ADDENDUM: The Via Nirone 7 105 is (or was for 2011?) also available in Celeste with white accents. Beautiful.


----------



## Mus (Nov 27, 2011)

In fact the 2012 impulse 105 seems to be only $100 more that the Via Nirone 7 105. looks like the impulse is triple butted while the N7 is only double butted. not sure how much a difference that makes. Components seem almost the same. 

How much different are the two bikes? I have not tested this frame. 

I don't know...I was really looking to spend around $1000....$1500 a 50% increase in cost for a ride that I am not sure warrants it. And I could get my wife a bike (almost) with the cost difference and she could use one. And I still have to get pedals, mud guards, lights etc for my commutes. 

But it does look nice.Thanks for tempting me.


----------



## doctorvera (Dec 26, 2011)

Bianchi nirone is triple butted too.. my LBS charged me only 35 for swap the part from the tiagra to the frame in celeste and is the new tiagra 10 speeds.. pretty much the old 105 now rebrand like new tiagra.. or sort of... should be diferences but is you can see them side to side the new group and the old 105 they look so much similar..after all.. if you're not in racing this is a smooth tiagra group and always you can save money for a new set of wheels later


----------



## Lolamunky (Jul 28, 2010)

I disagree with the 105 comment.....I've used Sora before and its fine for the average person....I use Campy Veloce on my Via Nirone, Di2 Ultegra on my Oltre and honestly once you go electric all mechanical shifting starts feeling the same. 

Save your money on the stock bike build and get the frame color you like (the 105 stock color is the nicest of course).....You will replace the saddle, you will replace the stem, you might replace the handlebars and you will want to replace the wheelset because all the stock ones are heavy and roll up slow (this is not a bianchi thing, this is a universal stock bike thing).

If I was in your shoes I would buy an Via Nirone frame on ebay for about $300-400 and have your LBS help you build it so it fits you correctly. Whats the point in saving money on a bike by buying it complete if you have to replace 1/2 the components later.

Your budget should look like this:

Frame: 400
Wheels: 300
Sora Group: 500 (dont forget you can buy some things used like brake calipers as well)
Seatpost: 40
Stem: 40
Handlebars: 40
Bar Tape: 20
Saddle: 100

It might cost the same to build it as buy it built but the bike will be MUCH better and perfect for you if you build it yourself.


----------



## pissedmonkey (Mar 12, 2012)

Hi, I was interested in this thread as I have just test riden a 2012 via nirone 7 Veloce, and I really liked it. The Impulso with the exactly same group set and all components is actually 50 quid (100 dollars?) cheaper!
Beacuse of this I assumed it was just an equal (or even slightly inferior) to the Nirone, so didnt consider it as I prefer the paint job on the Nirone campy to that of the Impulso campy... 

But now I read this is in fact the next model up - at least as marketed in USA? Is there any real difference or should I let looks rule at this price point? Ordering a Impulso in to test ride might add another few weeks I guess, depending on stock levels this early in the year.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

The Impulso has room for some pretty wide tires, and some Vacansoleil-DCM pros actually use the frame in the cobbled classics for that reason. I posted a pic in the 2012: Vacansoleil-DCM thread, but here it is again:










It is a pity that the Impulso complete bikes are not available in the proper colour like in this pic, even if black with Celeste on the Veloce-equipped one can pass. It is a newer construction than the VN7, and that hydroforming job at the head tube sure is pretty.


----------



## pissedmonkey (Mar 12, 2012)

kbwh said:


> The Impulso has room for some pretty wide tires, and some Vacansoleil-DCM pros actually use the frame in the cobbled classics for that reason.
> It is a pity that the Impulso complete bikes are not available in the proper colour like in this pic, even if black with Celeste on the Veloce-equipped one can pass. It is a newer construction than the VN7, and that hydroforming job at the head tube sure is pretty.


Oh thats interesting, thanks. 

Damn..... looks like Im going to just have to order in and try a ride for myself! .... it migfht look ok in the flesh, but I really didn't want a black bike. Sigh.


----------



## pissedmonkey (Mar 12, 2012)

OK, so I just took the via Nirone for another ride. What I realised is that the veloce 2012 frame actually has black carbon seat stays which all the other Nirones dont have. This added carbon is also what puts this version of the Nirone at a higher price point than the Impulso.
Anyway, that and the nicer paint job has probably swayed me.....


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

I do think "your" VN7 actually is of older vintage (2010?). They used to offer it withboth carbon and Al seat stays, but carbon disappeared in 2011, and it doesn't list for 2012.
Can you do multiple upshifts (with the right thumb shifter)? If so get it, but squeeze them on price, pedals, bottle cages. They're most probably selling you an older bike. But it is a very nice bike.

EDIT: I was all wrong! It's this one, right?
Bianchi


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

(Fukcing time stamp fail. This is answer to T K's post below.)

I'm in Yurop. Norway to be precise. Not very far from where EBH grew up:


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

kbwh said:


> It is a pity that the Impulso complete bikes are not available in the proper colour


I don't know where you are, but here in the USA the Impulso 105 comes in a beautiful celeste package.:thumbsup:
I'd hit it!


----------



## pissedmonkey (Mar 12, 2012)

T K said:


> I don't know where you are, but here in the USA the Impulso 105 comes in a beautiful celeste package.:thumbsup:
> I'd hit it!


The problem with that sentance is "105".


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

pissedmonkey said:


> The problem with that sentance is "105".


Is that like, she has a beautiful face but horrible teeth?


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

Kind of on the subject. Can you reach those Campy thumb levers while you are in the drops? Looks like it would be a stretch.


----------



## pissedmonkey (Mar 12, 2012)

T K said:


> Kind of on the subject. Can you reach those Campy thumb levers while you are in the drops? Looks like it would be a stretch.


I didn't find it a problem, although coming from years of Shimano it did take me two rides to get used to it as a concept - I'm a bit lazy and do most of my riding on the hoods anyway.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

T K said:


> Kind of on the subject. Can you reach those Campy thumb levers while you are in the drops? Looks like it would be a stretch.


With FSA Compacts, which is what Bianchi normally specs, it's no problem. It's also ok with Deda RHM shape bars in my experience.


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

Thanks guys. I switched from Shimano to Sram years ago and have not looked back. Sram just makes so much more sence to me for many reasons. I like everything on one lever and I like to be able to drop down 4 or 5 gears in one swoop, great for diving into tight corners in a crit. Seems to be easy to shift in the drops too, everything at my fingertips. Swinging the whole brake lever over (Shimano) just seems so silly now.
I think I'll give Campy a try. I just don't want to be responsible for god killing any kittens because I put something other than campy on my celeste, steel Bianchi.


----------



## pissedmonkey (Mar 12, 2012)

kbwh said:


> I do think "your" VN7 actually is of older vintage (2010?). They used to offer it withboth carbon and Al seat stays, but carbon disappeared in 2011, and it doesn't list for 2012.
> Can you do multiple upshifts (with the right thumb shifter)? If so get it, but squeeze them on price, pedals, bottle cages. They're most probably selling you an older bike. But it is a very nice bike.


Hey Kbwh,

I had a look back as I hadn't seen the 2010 frame. Whats going on here then - Any ideas? Did the carbon stays come at a premium in 2010, as they certainly are for 2012. 
I wonder why it was dropped for 2011 then, but has come back for this one model this year, and at a price point that clashes with the impulso?

Either way I should be picking it up early next week......


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

The VN7 Carbon stays, Centostrade and Infinito uses the same seat stays.
Here's my guess: There was less demand for the Centostrade than anticipated (it's not pretty anyway) and they couldn't convert it all to the Infinito (those moulds must be going 25/8...), but they could produce more Al VN7 frames for carbon stays to use the surplus.
(Colnago did something similar when their EPS model became the EPQ for a short time before production ended.)

You must be excited! I would have been.


----------



## pissedmonkey (Mar 12, 2012)

Nice info, thanks.....Excited? Damn right I am, I cant wait. 

.....then its just a question of how long it takes me to save up to replace the stock wheels I guess!

This will be my first Bianchi, replacing a 2007 Cannondale r500.


----------



## pissedmonkey (Mar 12, 2012)

.....sooooo, I have it! Pictures to follow. 

Celeste tyres on order so far, everything else is stock. Although white bar tape doesn't look like it will last long?! 

And Im stuck in a water cage loop: black/white/celeste. Hmmmm.


----------

